

The 40 best hackers in HN - ges
http://40this.com/the-40-best-hackers-in-hackernews

======
untog
There appear to be two people on that list.

~~~
ges
Anyone can actually contribute to any list. <http://40this.com/the-40-best-
hackers-in-hackernews/add>

------
dverchere
I love this!

------
skurmedel
"Hackers."

